# Tire Rack 16" snow rim/tire combo



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

Even funnier is that one of the wheels is actually stamped "GM" in the center, what appears to be Austem, KOR, etc between the lugs. I think the original GM supplier is making these, they just aren't supposed to say GM on them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice combo! I've heard nice things about the Conti EWC's.

How much did that set you back?


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

These tires are pretty good, I have another set for my Colorado and they worked extremely well on that while not being quite as bad handling or loud as other snow tires I've had to deal with on a dry road.

I work for Continental in their brake division so I get a few sets of tires a year on discount. It was about $815 delivered with the TPMS sensors...that included their free mounting and balancing. For someone who lives in SE MI or somewhat near a Tire Rack location, it would be about $985 delivered for this setup.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

I stuck one on the car real quick today to decide if I wanted to get hubcaps or not. What does everyone think?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

scha7530 said:


> I stuck one on the car real quick today to decide if I wanted to get hubcaps or not. What does everyone think?


No hubcaps are best IMO.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Tire rack also sends a set of lug nuts that they are saying you must use. 
.
I would strongly suggest you use them.
Tire rack would not manufacture or include them in their product without reason. It would not be cost effective. Manufactures do not give away stuff, they cover their butt.
If you don't use the lug nuts they are saying you must use and something goes wrong, it is your fault because you did not use their product correctly.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

Subic said:


> Tire rack also sends a set of lug nuts that they are saying you must use.
> .
> I would strongly suggest you use them.
> Tire rack would not manufacture or include them in their product without reason. It would not be cost effective. Manufactures do not give away stuff, they cover their butt.
> If you don't use the lug nuts they are saying you must use and something goes wrong, it is your fault because you did not use their product correctly.


I'd like to know if the lettering i found inside of the one wheel marked "GM" is the same as the one on an LS. If that was the case there's no reason why you couldn't use the factory style open end lug nuts. Now, the wheels may be thinner than that of the aluminum rims and the spare wheel, so the stud may bottom out on the LT/LTZ/ECO closed end lugs. Unless I decide to use some OEM hubcaps, I'll be using their lug nuts. Both sets of lug nuts are 45 degree tapered seat. I'll bet Tire Rack spent a whole $2 on those nuts. Its a lot better for them to send them for CYA reasons than deal with phone calls of people damaging their closed end lug nuts or having the wheels get loose and get messed up.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

It is your choice I was thinking more along the lines of metal strengths. Is one made to hold a metal wheel and the other made to hold alum wheel? Maybe one nut has been heat or cold treated to obtain a certain strength and the other not.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

The external thread lug nut that I show above is the same part number clear back to I think 1988. These nuts were used on the aluminum wheels with the black or silver plastic caps and also the steel wheels with the bolt on wheelcovers. My mom's 09 Malibu 1LT uses these nuts as well. In any case, the spare wheel is also steel and they don't give you extra lug nuts for that.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've never had an issue swapping lug nuts with different material wheels. My alloy wheels on my 95 regal came off an 08 Audi A4 Sport and were drilled out and machined, and had steel inserts pressed in to fit the 5x115 bolt pattern, and I used the same lug nuts. I wouldn't stress the lug nuts at all.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

I am sure many people have done it and nothing has ever happened.
He asked.


----------

